
Webpack-dev-server is now in maintenance mode - farnsworthy
https://github.com/webpack/webpack-dev-server/releases/tag/v2.10.0
======
farnsworthy
I thought this would have been posted to HN already, but a search didn't turn
up any results. Discussion here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/7pg2rq/webpackd...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/7pg2rq/webpackdevserver_is_now_in_maintenance_mode/)

